# Droid 3 Lag?



## mcwolves32 (Jul 19, 2011)

Anyone else notice that when you open the keyboard there is a like 1.5 second lag too the screen turning on?


----------



## yankeefan144 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah I have that too. Its not a big deal for me just a little annoying. I usually don't open the keyboard till I'm already unlocked though so its not really a bother.


----------



## mcwolves32 (Jul 19, 2011)

I guess just seeing if there's a fix. I open it when I know I have a text or Im gonna use it


----------

